# Flowerhorn and plecos?



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Just curious as to what type of success some of you guys have had with keeping different varieties of plecos with a flowerhorn?

I was thinking once my flowerhorn gets transferred to a larger tank that I might invest in a few nicer plecos and put them in with him. However I don't want to waste the money if he's just going to end up killing them in the end.

I was looking at plecos that would get anywhere from 6" to 10" in size.

Experiences?

Thanks.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I must say that I have one mean ass flowerhorn :nod: He will not let me do ne thing inside his tank,he destroys nets,magnetic glass cleaners,etc,etc.But he has not killed n e pleco that i have housed with him(only been three different ones),he has killed other fish in the tank though,and now is only housed with a 6 inch albino senegal,and a 4 inch parrot.just my experience so far.Good luck with your decision.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Make sure they have tons of cover if you do try a more delecate type of pleco. Flowerhorns and other large agressive cichlids pick on them.. alot. The only plecos I've had sucess with while kept with flowerhorns were bristlenose, common plecos, and a chocolate.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> Make sure they have tons of cover if you do try a more delecate type of pleco. Flowerhorns and other large agressive cichlids pick on them.. alot. The only plecos I've had sucess with while kept with flowerhorns were bristlenose, common plecos, and a chocolate.


The same three i have only been able to house with it also.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i have this strange colored pleco that i believe to be a l060 that gets along fine with my fh and cichlids while all previous commons, bristlenoses, bulldogs, have been killed.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the flowerhorn leave the pleco's alone until they move lol thats my experience at least


----------



## BIGBLOCC 455 (Oct 21, 2004)

My FH is about 4-5" TL and the bigger he gets the more the pleco gets picked on.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my guy was ok with my para pleco for a while, but he kept the pleco under a big piece of driftwood except at night (but the pleco is nocturnal so it doesnt surrpise me). now he cant have anything in there...period.


----------

